# Distorsionador FUZZ para guitarra eléctrica



## killer1 (Abr 29, 2011)

Hola les dejo este projecto ques un distorcionador para guitarra (obio el titulo lo dice) que me lo encontre mientras googleaba funciona con un CI lm358

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/fuzz/index.htm


----------



## Electronec (Abr 29, 2011)

Saludos Killer1:

Antes de postear algún esquema pillado de la Red, asegúrate de que no esté ya tratado en el Foro.

Fíjate: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/necesito-mejor-distorsionador-guitarra-6409/


----------



## killer1 (Abr 29, 2011)

bien tengo q fijarme en eso la proxima pero bueno  gracias por avisarme


----------



## walter leonardo (Jun 19, 2013)

Tengo unas dudas:
Si le saco el potenciontro de 50k y la resistencia de 1k que contrala el fuzz, se introducira ruido a la salida? osea el tipico hummmmm.
Distorcionara mas?
O es conveniente poner una resistencia de 51k o de un 1k?
nota: ami no me interesa controlar el fuzz por medio del potenciometro, sino que lo quiero directo.
La resistencia de 27k que es lo que hace? para que sirve?


----------



## gadea (Jul 1, 2013)

bueno yo a qui salgo sobrando pero bueno Mira amigo Walter Leonardo si quitas las resistencias de 50k y la de 1k simplemente no tendras distorcion asi que pon una de 50 y otra en serie de 1k y la resistencia de 27k es para limitar voltaje sale si quieres quitasela para que escuches como se oye que no sera mucha la diferencia sale saludos


----------

